

What is Twitter Good For? - joshOiknine
http://chris.pirillo.com/what-is-twitter-good-for/

======
jasonlbaptiste
Most "mainstream" / average everyday people still use the word pointless to
describe Twitter when I ask them about it and why they are not on it + their
thoughts about the service. Not agreeing or disagreeing with this point, just
sharing it.

------
glhaynes
If Facebook had a concept of Followers in addition to Friends (there's no such
relationship on Facebook as "I follow you but you don't follow me") and the
ability to choose during posting whether the new post is for "Just Friends" or
"Friends and Followers", I'd be super happy. Yeah, yeah, and if my aunt had
balls she'd be my uncle...

~~~
stuartjmoore
I think Facebook is trying that with their 'fan pages.' Facebook is certainly
trying to catch-up with Twitter, even though they have a huge lead in many (if
not all) respects.

------
redorb
its good for attracting over 100mm in investments so far, I personally expect
more utility to be realized soon..

------
ivenkys
Incorrect headline , the author never says what Twitter is good for. He does
indeed say what it is not good for , but then as someone else so succinctly
said , pointless comes to mind.

------
cmars232
Its good for social media consultants, marketers and gurus.

------
nongling
Crap article.

